# Export certificate



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Has any one any experience of taking their dog across the water.
On reading one web site it talks about an export certificate required is this a common requirement.

With kind regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

Hi Richard

Zulurita is our resident expert on here. Hopefully Rita will be along soon to help you.

Look at the DEFRA website.

As far as I know the export certificate is not required now.

I think however, that it would always be wise to check with defra before you travel.

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

, I might be wrong But you can take your dog anywhere,
However if you try getting back in to GB without all the correct paperwork,vets certificates etc Then thats were you may find yourself in quarentine, and maybe the dog too :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

ive no personal experience of travelling overseas with a dog, but ive had to fill in a few of the forms as part of my job. if you let us know where youre going and if your planning on coming back we can hopefully give you some advice.
cheers, phil


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Pets re Export Certificate*

Hi,

It is NOT necessary for an Export Certificate whilst travelling to any European countries listed under the "Pets Passport" scheme.

See: www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/index.htm

We have been travelling now since the scheme started and now with the new Blue Pets Passport only need this to record ALL vacinations and treatment required for re-entry back into UK i.e. your pet must be treated for fleas and worms and travel back to UK within 24 to 48 hrs window period.
e.g if we travel back on a Saturday say 9am
We have a vet appointment Thurs 5pm and book in at the Ferry terminal Saturday around 8am so within the 24 to 48 hrs window.

If you were to fly out of the country the requirements should be the same but I do not know what paper work they require other than a correctly filled in Blue pets passport.

Hope this helps


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Pets passport*

Hi All

Many thanks for your input. Having just talked to our vet who is a Aussie he has put us off the venture with tales of some of the problems that pedigrees can pick up. Most of which are unknown to the average Brit vet. His advise is that whilst most normal dogs (non pedigree) would have no problems. Specific breeds that were originally bred for show purposed. Are more susceptible to real nasties. And the further south you go the more chance of real problems, that could end up in upset.

With kind regards


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Export Certificate/Pets*

Our dog is a Springer Spaniel.

We have been to Spain, Portugal, Italy and South France. We haven't had any problems so far. We do make sure she is covered for these other disease eg Heart Worm, Leishmania.

We used Scalibor for Leishmania and Stronghold for heart worm.

The other thing to look out for would be the Processionary caterpillars which nest in a particular Pine tree. If eaten by a dog can be fatal.

But we have travelled with our dog for 5 years now. Wouldn't be without her now on our travels.


----------



## 96302 (Sep 15, 2005)

as a vet i have a lot of people asking me about taking there pet abroad - and in general i tell them that if you are only going for a week or two, i dont personally believe it is worth the risk. there are a lot of particularly nasty diseases on the continent that british pets are thankfully spared - although for how long is another matter! yes, there are products that greatly lessen the risk, but there is still a risk. obviously, if you are going for months at a time - i agree with taking them, i wouldnt be without my pets for that long either. but at the end of the day it is a personal decision, and if you do decide to take them along, make sure you take all the precautions recommended to you by your vet  
ps. im an aussie vet also - perhaps there is something about aussie vets that make us particularly afraid of nasty diseases - perhaps its that we have seen enough of them back home!


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Pets abroad*

Hi Rita and Philandnic

Many thanks for your input. It puts things into another perspective. And unfortunately creates dilemmas.

With kind regards


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just phoned our local vet to enquire about the Pets passport. The told us that we may have to have different jabs for different parts of Europe. Is this standard. How do different countries vary in their Pets requirements?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Spacerunner

Yes some EU countries do require slightly different requirements. The vet who did the chip & inoculations for your animal will know what is required for each and passing through countries.
Hope that helps
Kind regards


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> Yes some EU countries do require slightly different requirements. The vet who did the chip & inoculations for your animal will know what is required for each and passing through countries.
> Hope that helps
> Kind regards


Richard

Thank, getting me knickers in a tangle over this.
Is it me, or do other people find th DEFRA site confusing?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish Defra would hurry up and extend the scheme to cover other pets.

Why only dogs, cats and ferrets? When did you last see a motorhomer travelling with a ferret?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What I have achieved today concerning pets passport.

Phoned the vets to ask for guidance. They gave me the DEFRA PETS department phone number. Said Defra would send me info packs for French and Spanish requirements...they didn't!

Phoned DEFRA, they gave me the phone numbers of the French Embassy and the Spanish Embassy. Said requirements are always changing and should check what the current requirements are. Wonder what they will be in 6 months time?

Phoned the French Embassy they gave me their vetinary dept phone number.

They gave me information I already knew!

Phoned Spanish Embassy, they put me on hold. Sod that (sorry), put phone down, not in the habit of funding Virgin Media unnessesarily.

Checked back on MHF found what I should do. Phoned vets, appointment tomorrow for dogs first rabies jab. They give two rabies jabs to ensure the blood test is positive first time. Their rabies jab lasts for three years before a booster is needed.

What would we do without MHF!


----------

